# [POLL] What's your favorite JB ROM?



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

*Favorite Gnex JB ROM*​
*What is your favorite JellyBean ROM?*

CM102810.94%AOKP JB3814.84%Jelly Belly7027.34%VanirAOSP41.56%Project FnV20.78%PARANOIDANDROID72.73%Codename Android 3249.38%EOS320.78%BAMF Paradigm103.91%Bugless Beast145.47%Liquid197.42%MoDaCo31.17%XenonHD62.34%Eclipse238.98%ButterNutz41.56%JBSourcery20.78%


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

If you don't see yours, leave it in the replies below!


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

I love how what is clearly one of the top roms KEEPS getting over looked.

Please add Xenon HD. This thing is nearly flawless


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

reKon said:


> I love how what is clearly one of the top roms KEEPS getting over looked.
> 
> Please add Xenon HD. This thing is nearly flawless


Added.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't forget Eclipse.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm using my own ROM, ButterNutz, not that I expect many votes for it in the poll.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I'm using my own ROM, ButterNutz, not that I expect many votes for it in the poll.


ButterDzNutz?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

How can you like AOKP JB when it is barely functioning?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> How can you like AOKP JB when it is barely functioning?


Features >> functionality, duh


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Don't forget Eclipse.


Added


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

JBsourcery. Very smooth and great battery life. It is very very customizable. The best I've used.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> How can you like AOKP JB when it is barely functioning?


Apparently you haven't tried it...it runs perfectly well. Smooth, fast, good battery life...it just doesn't have all the functionality AOKP ICS did yet, but they're rebuilding it from scratch, so that'll happen.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

droid future said:


> JBsourcery. Very smooth and great battery life. It is very very customizable. The best I've used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Another vote for sourcery  absolutely unbelievable. Been a sourcery guy since the OG Droid days. It's the only ROM that can keep me. Every now and then I'll make a backup and go on a crackflashing BINGE... but I'm always back to sourcery.

///SOURCERIZED\\\


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

If nothing else this is a good list of available JB roms.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I voted as CM10 butI think given his spin fitsnugly deserves a JellyBro mention. It's perfection with cm and his cherry picks.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Liquid ftw 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Features >> functionality, duh


The toggles, they do nothing!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have tried all of them and have to say that most JB Roms are pretty stable. I have had great battery life and functionality. A few things and there I like from each of the Roms, which makes me want to get on with my learning of Java. I right now am using FNV, but have used each of the Roms for a few days then try another one. That's the beauty of generous development.

Just a side note and it for what it is, but these things (polls like this) always seem to stir up undue strife and rivalry. Android is an awesome community and not to be compared to any other platform, but these post usually cause division. I'm just giving my two cents and don't mean any offense to the OP or anyone else, especially the devs.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Just a side note and it for what it is, but these things (polls like this) always seem to stir up undue strife and rivalry. Android is an awesome community and not to be compared to any other platform, but these post usually cause division. I'm just giving my two cents and don't mean any offense to the OP or anyone else, especially the devs.


Polls like this can also change with the tides because people around here tend to jump from ROM to ROM as they are updated. There are also die hard fans of XYZ ROM and they will run nothing else, and think that everyone should run said ROM. Developers probably don't care who runs what and are in it more for fun than anything else. Some people get to caught up in the comments and try to defend their favorite ROM when someone comes and gives it a bad review in a thread, but who knows, maybe for the person, it is a bad ROM as not everyone likes the same things, or has the same usage patterns. I don't think some realize this, and that is where the trouble comes from as some people will do anything to get everyone on to one ROM or project. But, this is the beauty of Android in that there are 500 choices, and if you don't like any of those choices, you're completely free to make your own and bump that up to 501. At least, on the Nexus.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Polls like this also get "gamed" when those die hard fans of a certain ROM rally up the base of whatever ROM to all vote en masse.

Polls like this really need to be normalized.


----------



## rick4536 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bamf paradigm is the best for me.if I didn't have bamf during my thunderbolt days I don't know what I would of done.to me they have the most bug free rom out there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

FNV with PCB theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Butternutz hmm I'm tempted to try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nexus Evolution. So pretty = )


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

rick4536 said:


> Bamf paradigm is the best for me.


another vote for BAMF Paradigm here. very stable ROM with some nice customization.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

droid future said:


> JBsourcery. Very smooth and great battery life. It is very very customizable. The best I've used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Added


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nhat said:


> How can you like AOKP JB when it is barely functioning?


Barely functioning?


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Paranoid Android


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Its hard to decide which is best. I've used paradigm, codename, jelly belly, and a few others. They're all great. They are all very similar and lack huge differences between them. If I had to choose, Bamf paradigm would get my vote.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

w00t, 2 votes







at least one other person says they're using my ROM


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

imnuts said:


> w00t, 2 votes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously don't kang enough


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wyllic said:


> You obviously don't kang enough


Not enough bullet points in his OP either


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

Bamf paradigm is by far the best rom. Stable and butter smooth +3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not enough bullet points in his OP either


I guess he didn't add enough "butter" to butternutz? Lol








(don't get offended people, Jokes, just jokes lol)


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Eclipse has been good to me since my X2 days. Between two devices, I think Ive found 2 bugs total - both of which were resolves in less than a week. Its the most solid rom with one of the best android developers at the helm. Much love, Nitro.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

nhat said:


> The toggles, they do nothing!


Some of the toggles didn't work. As in, in the past. afaik they all work now (I've used Airplane, Wifi, Wifi AP, BT, FastCharge successfully).


----------



## Travisdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Eclipse has always been known as a stable and good looking rom with lots of features and great performance. I ran eclipse on my x2 and on my wife's bionic. I tried many jelly bean roms but feel eclipse is still the best. Great work nitro!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Some of the toggles didn't work. As in, in the past. afaik they all work now (I've used Airplane, Wifi, Wifi AP, BT, FastCharge successfully).


I stopped using it because I don't like nightlies, same goes with CM. Great for crack flashers, terrible for people that just want their phone to work as intended. BAMF delivered that with their very first JB rom, Paradigm. From there, they only release major updates instead of nightlies.

Plus, everyone jocks either CM or AOKP and I don't understand why. BAMF has always produced fantastic (and stable) roms.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Polls like this can also change with the tides because people around here tend to jump from ROM to ROM as they are updated. There are also die hard fans of XYZ ROM and they will run nothing else, and think that everyone should run said ROM. Developers probably don't care who runs what and are in it more for fun than anything else. Some people get to caught up in the comments and try to defend their favorite ROM when someone comes and gives it a bad review in a thread, but who knows, maybe for the person, it is a bad ROM as not everyone likes the same things, or has the same usage patterns. I don't think some realize this, and that is where the trouble comes from as some people will do anything to get everyone on to one ROM or project. But, this is the beauty of Android in that there are 500 choices, and if you don't like any of those choices, you're completely free to make your own and bump that up to 501. At least, on the Nexus.


You're right, I guess I never thought about it that way... True...


----------



## midnightdevil66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Gotta go with Eclipse.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

What I don't understand with these threads is why people are incapable of stating why their favorite rom is their favorite without bashing other roms. No one asked why you don't like a certain rom, they asked why you do like the one you do.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

akellar said:


> What I don't understand with these threads is why people are incapable of stating why their favorite rom is their favorite without bashing other roms. No one asked why you don't like a certain rom, they asked why you do like the one you do.


This. I started this thread to not only get a place to aggregate all the ROMs, but, more often than not, there is power in numbers. The more people that use a ROM, the better the chance it is good. It's a good place to see what others are using, and to try them out yourself. So far so good with this one.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> What I don't understand with these threads is why people are incapable of stating why their favorite rom is their favorite without bashing other roms. No one asked why you don't like a certain rom, they asked why you do like the one you do.


I use my ROM cause it's mine. Has all of the features that I do want and nothing more. Plus, since it's mine, if something goes wrong, I have no one to blame but myself, and it also speeds turn around time when fixing issues. I like stock ICS/JB, but just wanted a few things added in, and that's what my ROM accomplished for me. I don't need crazy toggles, 500 battery icons, or anything like that. I want to use my phone, not spend an hour setting things up the way I like.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> What I don't understand with these threads is why people are incapable of stating why their favorite rom is their favorite without bashing other roms. No one asked why you don't like a certain rom, they asked why you do like the one you do.


everyone looks capable to me.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

poontab said:


> everyone looks capable to me.


Sorry wasn't pinpointing any specific posts just stating that is how most of these threads turn out. There are a few posts in here that are bordering on bashing though. Wasn't trying to start anything, sorry if it was taken that way.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been out of the flashing game since AOKP Milestone 5... I love it, it has been rock solid stable for me and I have no complaints. I saw a Siri commercial the other day and it boasted a lot of what google is doing in JB... I am now impatient and angry @ VZ/Samsung for not releasing JB to this handset yet...

I digress... I can't seem to find any AOKP JB Milestone expected release date. Does anyone have some sort of stable, full version JB rom out there? Please don't tell me to search







I'm hoping someone can quickly offer their opinion.


----------



## Skrazz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm just going to come out and bash Juicyboi69's "Lamb & Mint Jelly .001 Alpha" rom. It's terrible! It's jerky, it triggered my epilepsy, and since flashing, it has made my phone smell like burned catfish. Nobody use this rom.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> I've been out of the flashing game since AOKP Milestone 5... I love it, it has been rock solid stable for me and I have no complaints. I saw a Siri commercial the other day and it boasted a lot of what google is doing in JB... I am now impatient and angry @ VZ/Samsung for not releasing JB to this handset yet...
> 
> I digress... I can't seem to find any AOKP JB Milestone expected release date. Does anyone have some sort of stable, full version JB rom out there? Please don't tell me to search
> 
> ...


Your question is pretty much the same as the OP. Look at the results and try one that is getting a lot of attention or go against the grain and pick one that only has a couple votes. Nice part about the Nexus is you have options.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree... but quite honestly, I am very content with all the features that are in current ROMs. As soon as I got the custom toggle buttons in the pull down, I was set. Not sure what else is out there that would be useful on the daily.

I dislike setting up my wifi and BT connections when I setup a new ROM. Especially the car, big PITA to setup again. I know TiBu can restore these settings, which helps. I kinda forgot what wifi settings were stored under...


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thread! I am new to JB and like other posters here I don't require tons of features. I have started with Vicious and am impressed, except for battery life. Not so good on that front.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been a BAMF guy since I got my Thunderbolt. Played around with my mom's gnex running Paradigm and I loved it.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Eclipse FTW!


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Codename

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevinLeFevere (Aug 5, 2011)

Xenon all the way.

P.s. You wont see another Codename update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

I voted for AOKP. While it's "feature packed" (albeit not as packed as the ICS counterpart), I love it. Here's the way I look at the extensive feature set and its purpose and/or need:

Do I require or even use all of the features I am provided in AOKP? Absolutely not. As a human being, do I love having options? Absolutely.

I am an android user because I like to push the limits of my device, and be completely in control of as many aspects of my device as technologically possible. While AOKP doesn't boast a "clean, smooth, and stable" experience (relatively speaking, as I have no issues with stability or smoothness in AOKP), I feel that the developers are constantly pushing the envelope as far as functionality of our devices goes. They aren't afraid to try new 'concept' features, and the fact is, many of the common features in many ROMs have originated from other ROMs' innovative new ideas.

This is my experience, and I know that crack flashing isn't for everyone. YMMV.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I am definitely feeling the draw to being a crack flasher! I am new to ROMs, installing my first about 4 days ago - Vicious ROM.

I am too new to really provide a "vote", so I am just lurking here to see what others say. Vicious is certainly rock-solid. I've improved battery life significantly by turning off Google Now, but I don't like the fact that I have to gimp my phone to approach ICS battery life.

CNA is a ROM I've been considering, just for it's battery life. What's with the comment that it won't be updated again? Is it not well-supported??


----------



## Azilla (Jun 30, 2011)

CNA is being updated, follow his twitter he released 3.2 a day or so ago


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

their all great I'm sure in some way, form or fashion, but I've always preferred CM10. I have tried a lot of what is listed but I will end up back on CM10 or MIUI. Once MIUI has at least JB as it's base build. Especially this time around because I've notice how most other roms use other launchers like Apex or Nova. But I really like AOSP this time, and trebuchet keeps the features of AOSP but with some added frills. At least until said launchers get updated with the new features of AOSP. ie. mass automove when placing icons/widgets.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

neowiz73 said:


> their all great I'm sure in some way, form or fashion, but I've always preferred CM10. I have tried a lot of what is listed but I will end up back on CM10 or MIUI. Once MIUI has at least JB as it's base build. Especially this time around because I've notice how most other roms use other launchers like Apex or Nova. But I really like AOSP this time, and trebuchet keeps the features of AOSP but with some added frills. At least until said launchers get updated with the new features of AOSP. ie. mass automove when placing icons/widgets.


Have you tried the latest apex Launcher beta? It has been updated with the JB launcher as its base. is nice.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

billyk said:


> CNA is a ROM I've been considering, just for it's battery life. What's with the comment that it won't be updated again? Is it not well-supported??


REEEEEALLY longstory, but YES, it is still being updated, it's just not on RootzWiki anymore. Check out his Google+ for updates, and also his twitter


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

Where's slim in the polls?

Sent from my GNex-Slim Bean 2.0.1


----------



## tallnerd1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

DevinLeFevere said:


> Xenon all the way.
> 
> P.s. You wont see another Codename update.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Devin, you need to own a Galaxy Nexus before you can say which ROM is better 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Liquid Ics 1.4 with working Google Now mod posted at xda. Who needs Jelly bean while I have stability and speed. I vote for JbSourcery. The best so far. If interested in getting Google now for ics, I posted a link for xda. It works flawless. You have to download MikesV6 offline/online zip to get the full experience of Google now on ice. Have fun crack flashers!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29756226
[MOD] [4.0+] [UPDATE 08/08] The Google Now for ICS Project [APK AND ZIP] [ARMv6&v7]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

So what JB ROMs/kernels are we getting the best battery with? Currently happy on liquid with lean kernel, but always looking for improvement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Fusi0n said:


> So what JB ROMs/kernels are we getting the best battery with? Currently happy on liquid with lean kernel, but always looking for improvement.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've been using the AOKP nightlies with Jame Bond kernel and battery is fantastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sticking to MoDaCo for as long as I possibly can. I've flashed every single ROM out there and used several different kernel combinations with them. Nothing has yet come close to MoDaCo fluidity and stability. I've yet to experience even a mere nano-second of lag on that ROM. It's practically pure stock, too. Using Jame Bond kernel with ridiculously beautiful battery life.

I also hear amazing things about AOKP JB Nightlies with the Jame Bond Kernel. I won't try out AOKP JB until it's a bit more functional. However, I've seen screenshots of close to 5 hours screen-on time with that ROM and kernel combo (with WiFi on 100% of the time, radios off).


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

tallnerd1985 said:


> Devin, you need to own a Galaxy Nexus before you can say which ROM is better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just because Codename isn't on RW anymore doesn't mean he's not releasing updates. He just released 3.2 yesterday on his website.

Edit: I quoted the wrong guy...but yea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

What's the link to codenames site? I'm on his ROM and I love it. I'm waiting for updates

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> What's the link to codenames site? I'm on his ROM and I love it.	I'm waiting for updates
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Codenameandroid


----------

